# 722k lip sync problems



## Steeloc15 (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm new to dish network and currently have a 722k. I have been experiencing a lot of lip-sync problems on the HD channels (the worst is A&E HD). I was just wondering if anyone else is having these problems or not. Is this something that is affected by signal strength? a common issue?

I would appreciate any and all input from people who know DISH better than me

Thanks


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

I have also experienced this problem on occassion and have found the following things usually work:

1) Do a check switch through your menu. That usually solves the problem. OR
2) Do a hard reset. Pull the plug, wait 1 minute then repower up.

I've never had the problem last for too long if those options don't fix it immediately. I'd also call Dish if these solutions don't work. Good luck!


----------



## Steeloc15 (Oct 2, 2009)

tried both, no luck.... it's been like that since I've had DISH (only a little over a week). Called DISH and they are sending me a replacement receiver. Hopefully that will fix the problem.

I hate the idea of losing the stuff on my dvr because of this problem.... I wonder if I could convince DISH to activate the USB connection for free to save my programs since the problem wasn't my fault...


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

I thought they weren't charging for USB connections any more? Give them a call and ask...worse case they say they have to charge.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Steeloc15 said:


> tried both, no luck.... it's been like that since I've had DISH (only a little over a week). Called DISH and they are sending me a replacement receiver. Hopefully that will fix the problem.
> 
> I hate the idea of losing the stuff on my dvr because of this problem.... I wonder if I could convince DISH to activate the USB connection for free to save my programs since the problem wasn't my fault...


Yes, make a point of it Right NOW. Explain, don't complain, but explain how much you have recorded, if they don't want to do it, ask for a supervisor and have them explain to you why, they shouldn't activate the EHD for you. Most will see the lack of logic in thier arguement.
Since this is a new install, explain how you want it installed for you and have a tech check out the, cabling, and signal strenghts.


----------



## Steeloc15 (Oct 2, 2009)

So I got the new receiver and switched it out but i am still having minor lip-sync problems on various channels and a severe problem on A&E HD. Anyone else having this problem? Any ideas why I'm having the problem or how to fix it?

ANY help or input would be greatly appreciated

Thanks
Steeloc15 (newbie to DN)


----------



## davejacobson (Mar 14, 2005)

how is it hooked up HDMI or component? Lip sync on the tv or with the surround sysyem. Even though everyone says HDMI is the best HDMI causes the most problems. Try component picture should stay the same audio will be affected


----------



## Steeloc15 (Oct 2, 2009)

yes it is HDMI, I will try switching it to component... No surround system

Thanks


----------



## Steeloc15 (Oct 2, 2009)

Ok, so you were right, the sync is spot on with it hooked up via component... Now I have a new question.

Do you think it's one of the HDMI ports (either on the 722k or the tv) or the HDMI cable causing the problem... I only have two things hooked up to my tv, an xbox and the 722k, I only have 1 component input, but have 3 HDMI inputs. So I would like to switch the 722K back to HDMI if you think a better cable might fix the problem...


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Steeloc15 said:


> yes it is HDMI, I will try switching it to component... No surround system


MENU : 6 : 1 : 7

Choice 1 for HDMI and Choice 2 for Component.


----------



## Steeloc15 (Oct 2, 2009)

SaltiDawg said:


> MENU : 6 : 1 : 7
> 
> Choice 1 for HDMI and Choice 2 for Component.


Eh, I have a 722k, both connections are automatically live and that menu is only for an external Dolby Digital decoder.

Still wondering if the HDMI ports or cables are to blame for the lip-sync problem. My first inclination is that the cable is causing the problem but most of you know way more than I do.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

The cable has little or nothing to to with quality of end-point reception, most likely an HDMI problem.

HDMI is notoriously a mess.


----------



## davejacobson (Mar 14, 2005)

HDMI causes problems because both manafactures (dish,blueray,etc and the tv) sometimes dont use the same standards. So you can get reboot problems,audio problems,and picture problems. I have seen tvs rebooting because of HDMI incompatibility issues.Aparently your tv and dish dont like eachother so use the component everybrand likes component


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Steeloc15 said:


> Eh, I have a 722k, both connections are automatically live and that menu is only for an external Dolby Digital decoder.


Eh, I have *both* a 722k *and* a 622. I mistakenly was looking at the 622 when I posted.

FWIW that menu is *not* only for an extended dolby decoder.

I do not have a lip-sync problem with either receiver so I can't offer any other ideas.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

Steeloc15 said:


> Eh, I have a 722k, both connections are automatically live and that menu is only for an external Dolby Digital decoder.
> 
> Still wondering if the HDMI ports or cables are to blame for the lip-sync problem. My first inclination is that the cable is causing the problem but most of you know way more than I do.


If you have no surround system you might try the setting for PCM only. This has resolved a lot of lip-sync problems for those with cable receivers.
I don't have a 722K so don't know where to find it but look under 'menu-System Setup-Dolby Digital'. On the 722 it is menu-6-7.


----------

